# Avatar Resize Request.



## Littledragon (Jun 27, 2004)

Is it possible to make this avatar 85x85 pixels and remove the watermark?

Very much appreciated thanks.

Tarek'


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 28, 2004)

Yes it's possible, but a watermark is an overlay or embedded by the OWNER of the image.  Removing it is not a good idea unless it is YOUR Work 

If it is Your graphic (meaning you created it) then you can do what you like.

Otherwise, if it is NOT your image, I would find something else 


~Tess
-MT S. Mod-


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2004)

Also, I believe that larger avatars are available for premium members.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 28, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Also, I believe that larger avatars are available for premium members.


Shucks not there YET.. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 1, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Yes it's possible, but a watermark is an overlay or embedded by the OWNER of the image. Removing it is not a good idea unless it is YOUR Work
> 
> If it is Your graphic (meaning you created it) then you can do what you like.
> 
> ...


Ok I was not aware of that so I made a mistake sorry about that. I never thought of removing the watermark would remove the person's copyright who created it. Sorry.

Tarek


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 1, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> Shucks not there YET..
> 
> Thanks for the help.




Here ya go Tarek  All you need to know how to get 'There' 

~Tess
Supporting Member Info


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 1, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Here ya go Tarek  All you need to know how to get 'There'
> 
> ~Tess
> Supporting Member Info


Ok thanks.


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 1, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Here ya go Tarek  All you need to know how to get 'There'
> 
> ~Tess
> Supporting Member Info


I hope to become one because anything to help support this fabulous site, I will do.


----------

